

Iframe + Polling = Cookie Fight - timparker
http://tech.picklive.com/2011/08/23/iframe-plus-polling-equal-cookie-fight.html

======
andrem
Just above iframe and ajax it needs to say memcache/queue/additional check and
you will be fine. Seriously - it's not an architecture problem here, just a
way of figuring out how to make your code aware of changes outside of its
process.

Edit: forgot to mention - think about your worst case before/while you design
and you will then have a problem in yours hands down the track that says - 90%
of visitors do A (subset of B) and my design caters for B. How do I optimize
for A?

Instead of - my design caters for A, but a fair few do B - how can I extend A
cater for B?

Architects - agile, waterfall, whatnot - they can help you with this!

